# Steady!!



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

after a "bit of an incident" at the weekend I realised that I really needed to put more work into steadying her. I've never let the hens out when she's had access to the back garden as she's always tried lunging at them through the mesh of their coop. After half an hour with a long rope she seems fine, although I'm not gonna rest on my laurels yet 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5oZTAtvhAmU&feature=plcp


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, I think that's pretty remarkable... Ruby is a star!! ;D


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Very impressive!!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Rubes is such a good girl!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Great job. We would have chicken for dinner with Bailey that night. 8)

RBD


----------



## AKGInspiration (Aug 23, 2012)

Yep the chickens have been fenced in since the last couple bird dogs were added to the group... so for like the past 5 years. One of the GSP proved exactly why the other night. One escaped past me and right out the door... the GSP caught it in mid air. it then flew loose and I had our lab go catch it for me and bring it to me. I threw a little antibiotic on the quarter sized tear in it's side... and put it back in with the flock. Amazingly I can't even tell which one it was now! But they are definitely safest in their pen. Would be nice to let them roam to eat bugs etc, but I kinda like having the eggs laid in one location too.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Great job Ruby.
A good friend of my family has chickens, ducks,and turkeys.
We go out to his place on some weekends with the dogs.
They do good with me watching them, but if I took my eyes off them for a second it would be on.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

TexasRed said:


> Great job Ruby.
> A good friend of my family has chickens, ducks,and turkeys.
> We go out to his place on some weekends with the dogs.
> They do good with me watching them, but if I took my eyes off them for a second it would be on.


would I leave Ruby with them unsupervised???........no chance! lol!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

WOW! That was fantastic! Great job Ruby!!!


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

I could not believe my eyes - VERY impressive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ruby is such a smart girl!



redbirddog said:


> Great job. We would have chicken for dinner with Bailey that night. 8)
> 
> RBD


Not sure about Max yet, but Skyy would kill any bird (she recently killed an adult quail).


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Wow! Great job!


----------

